# Triple card cut - first attempts !



## Slingashot (Oct 30, 2013)

Had a little free time this morning and needed to chill a little so out came the slingshot and a pack of cards !!

Nothing to compare with Treeforks amazing Blind Card cut but it was fun trying !!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a challenge. The ball is going to deflect for each card.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's some great shooting! You will have to have some very big speed going to get through all 3...but what a cool shot.

What bands are you using? Maybe a little longer draw...you will get some more speed and maybe get through all 3.

Keep after it!!

Todd


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Insane! Great shooting mate!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great effort! As others have noted, you are going to need a lot of speed for that ... and perhaps quite heavy ammo as well. The deflection forces from each card must be tremendous. That is a BIG jump, from one card to three. Perhaps you will need to settle for two cards for a while in order to get the right combination of bands and ammo doped out. Very nice shooting, in any case.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Slingashot (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for watching and the nice comments guys, Only started out as a bit of fun but now want to achieve it using 10mm steel, so may have to adjust my bandset to give a little more speed and make a different jig to hold the cards in alignment. I will keep you posted as I progress although I started a new job recently and only have the weekends to play !! On another note, it's a great feeling of being appreciated and in the company of great shooters such as yourselves.


----------

